#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-21
<exalt> hello
<exalt> Emmanuel_Chanel: how is the situation with the nuclear reactor? heard something about grey smoke ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> exalt: I don't know. I've heard that news on IRC but I haven't seen its detail...
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-22
<Moja> さようなら
<falconws> 初めまして、falconwsと申します。
<falconws> すみません、
<falconws> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<falconws> 上記URLの一番下のリンクからUbuntu Serverエディションをダウンロードしたいのですが
<falconws> 404 not found になります。現在落ちているのでしょうか？
<falconws> ご教示よろしくお願い致します。
<znz_jp> 404 not found とちゃんと応答が返ってくるのなら落ちてはいないのでは。
<znz_jp> さがしてみたら今はサーバ版のダウンロードは http://www.ubuntu.com/business/get-ubuntu/download に変わってそう。
<falconws> 今チャットに気付きました。わざわざお探し頂き、ご教示ありがとうございます。お手数お掛け致しました
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 村田さん、議事録おねがいしていいですか？
<nobuto> はい、ですが数分少し待ってください。
<jkbys> お願いします
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110322
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 土曜日のオフラインミーティングに参加された方、ありがとうございました
<jkbys> 参加費＋寄付で5万5千円集まりました。全額、震災義援金として寄付します。
<jkbys> ではアクションアイテムから
<kazken3> 5万4千円と発表後に1千円追加で寄付いただきました。
<ikuyaNOTE> すばらしす
<hito_jp> いくやんいるなら議事録お願いしますと言いたい
<jkbys> いくやいたのか
<ikuyaNOTE> ほげ
<jkbys> OSC仙台の申し込み(mizuno) は完了してましたね
<jkbys> 他はとくに動きなしかな
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> 新上流サーバの基本部分だけはできてます
<hito_jp> あと何するんだっけ状態
<hito_jp> ふつーに一旦Japanese Remixのミラーとして構築してしまえばいいです？
<jkbys> 忘れてた
<jkbys> いろいろ違った気がするので見てみます 来週以降になりそうですが
<hito_jp> どっちにしろコンテンツだけはミラーリングしておかないと始まらないですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 議事録はパダワン氏が取っているようですね
<hito_jp> という発想に基づき、どっかにミラーっておきます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: 代わっていただいて構いません。よろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> じゃあ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> 3月分チームレポート
<jkbys> OSC東京
<jkbys> オフラインミーティングKansai 11.03
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<ikuyaNOTE> やっているならそのまま続けてもらったほうがいい予感
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: 了解です。
<jkbys> 他にはないかな
<ikuyaNOTE> 3月分はそんなものですかねぇ
<jkbys> じゃあ投げるのは村田さんお願いできますか
<nobuto> はい
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> dpkgの仕様変更によるATOKインストール不能疑惑
<jkbys> これも今日やってしまっていいのかな
<hito_jp> 疑惑っていうかインストール不能ですね。
<hito_jp> で、いくやさんがジャストシステムの中の人とコンタクト中。
<jkbys> Nattyでdpkg 1.16.0(1.16.0~ubuntu1)が投下された。
<jkbys> このバージョン以降のdpkgは、「バージョン文字列が数字で始まっていないもの」がインストール拒否される。
<jkbys> すでにインストールされている場合は、dpkg-query(等?)を行うたびに警告が出力される。
<jkbys> see also: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575045/
<jkbys> ATOK X3がこの問題にヒットしているため、新規インストール不能と思われる。
<jkbys> 少なくともdpkg -iはできない。
<jkbys> see also: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575049/
<jkbys> ATOK付属インストーラからなら可能？（未テスト）
<jkbys> [ ] 誰かテストして！
<jkbys> どうすべきか含めてジャストシステムに相談する必要がある。
<jkbys> [ ] 担当はいくやさんで良い？
<jkbys> [ ] 問題整理はたぶんhitoが行う予定
<ikuyaNOTE> そこ今編集したお
<ikuyaNOTE> 不能疑惑というか、不能です
<ikuyaNOTE> 最新バージョンのdpkgだと、エラー吐いて止まります
<hito_jp> ということで前向きに進行中。……でよろしいでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、たぶん。
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 問題は整理しとかないとダメなので（他で類似事例起きたら困る）、やっておきます。やれるのかな。
<hito_jp> 議題に入れるの忘れてて申し訳ないのですが、ashisutoサーバにUPS入れたいっす
<jkbys> ashisutoさんがまとめて導入したりしないのかな
<hito_jp> 6月ぐらいまで判断先送りにはできますが、きっと夏場は計画停電が市ヶ谷にも襲いかかる。
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> UPSで持つものなんですか
<jkbys> シャットダウンするためかな
<hito_jp> いえ無事に落とすのに。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> UPSは鉛電池なんで、電池稼働をひんぱんにやると即効でバッテリが逝きます
<nobuto> 話し戻りますが、ATOK付属インストーラでインストールできるかどうかは誰もテストしていない、ということでいいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> できないことをチェック済みです。更新してなかったorz
<nobuto> では更新しておきます。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<hito_jp> UPSどーするのかきーめーてー
<hito_jp> 遅延判断なら遅延判断と決めておかないと困るかんじが。
<jkbys> 遅延ということにしましょうか
<jkbys> アシストさんに、何か対策とかするのか聞いておきます
<hito_jp> どうせ構成検討しないとちゃんとシャットダウンできるか不明って問題もあるので、ちと考えておきます。
<jkbys> じゃあおわりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> 29日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> ということで投げるのはいくやさんよろしくお願いします？
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110322
<nobuto> 今ここでチェックしてもらえば、私が投げても問題ないかと。
<hito_jp> それは客観的には微妙な気がするあるよ
<nobuto> であれば、お願いします。
<ikuyaNOTE> これでいいと思いますよー
<hito_jp> いや、議事録書いた人と別の人が投げるのでないとあんまり意味がない気がするのでー。
<hito_jp> いくやさんがやる余力ないならやっときますぐらいの勢い。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁコピペするだけなのでやってもいいですよー
<ikuyaNOTE> （アニメ観るのに忙しいですけど！）
<hito_jp> ではよろしくお願いします？
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょっと足したお
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583788/ 参考まで。
<ikuyaNOTE> さんくす！　というか、これをコピペするだけですね！
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: 件名はこれです。 #ubuntu-jp IRCミーティングの議事録 2011-03-22
<ikuyaNOTE> さらにちょっといじったお
<ikuyaNOTE> ……と思ったけどいらんか。消そう
<ikuyaNOTE> 原案通りで投げました。アニメを見るだけのお仕事に戻るお。あーいそがしいそがし。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-23
<van7hu> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-24
<hceasy> 大家好
<hceasy> hi
<ymsttakaya> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/mkouhei/20110307
<ymsttakaya> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/mkouhei/20110307　これかな？
<ymsttakaya> 間違えてこっちにポストしてしまったのか
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-25
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-26
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-20
<shuny> test
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<sia_gl> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ぎじろくー。ぎじろくー（涙
<hito_jp> （手が離せないようです
<jkbys> だれかできるかな
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120320
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはなにもなさそうかな
<hito_jp> 準備したっす
<jkbys> 準備？
<jkbys> 準が備わったか
<mizuno> なんだと
<hito_jp> 水野さんやって頂けるならロック解放します。しました。
<mizuno> へい
<jkbys> OSC名古屋の参加申し込み(3/26締切)
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-nagoya/
<jkbys> いける人は先週時点でmizuno, mocchi。
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する？
<jkbys> これ参加で問題ないのかな
<hito_jp> sia_glさんがブース番できるよ、と。
<hito_jp> いうことで合計2.5人ペン。行けるペン。
<mizuno> お、マジすか
<sia_gl> はい、私もOSC名古屋に参加しようと思っておりますので。ブース番程度ですがお手伝い出来ます。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> じゃあGoでいいですね
<hito_jp> それがブース番長誕生のきっかけになるとは、このときだれも思っていなかった……（モノローグ）
<jkbys> では参加ということで
<jkbys> 水野さんが申し込みするってことでいいのかな
<mizuno> はい
<sia_gl> 一応、会場には10頃行く予定で考えておりますので、宜しくお願いします。
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<sia_gl> あ、ブース番長の座をかけた戦いに参加するかは未定とさせて下さい
<jkbys> チーム予算から交通費を支給
<jkbys> [ ]「イベント担当（セミナーやブース設営）には実費もしくは1万円を上限に稟議ベースで支給」でよいか？
<jkbys> これ、決定で問題ないかな
<mizuno> 特に反対がないのならいいのかなー
<hito_jp> 反対ありません
<jkbys> じゃあこのルールではじめましょうか
<hito_jp> 問題出たら徐々に修正でいいと思います、はい。
<hito_jp> 適用例は名古屋からかな……。
<mizuno> そうですねー
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 議題は以上のようですが、他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> そろそろPreciseの翻訳が佳境ですが手を出せてません
<hito_jp> みなさん翻訳頑張りましょう＆セルフコミットやらかさないようにwikiでトリガしましょう＆Unityとかのupstream関連もなるべく同じルールで気をつけましょう、かな。
<hito_jp> あとなんかUnity 5.6がわりとひどい。
<jkbys> ひどい？
<hito_jp> ソースコードの質がこれまでになく悪いっす。特にnuxやばす。
<jkbys> nuxってなんでしたか
<hito_jp> という会話をOSCでしました。きっと柴田先生がなんとかしてくれる。
<hito_jp> Unityのバックエンドでレンダリングとかしてくれてるライブラリ。
<jkbys> さすがシバタっ！おれたちにできない事を平然とやってのけるッ そこにシビれる！あこがれるゥ！
<jkbys> ほうほう
<hito_jp> なんか挫折した痕跡とか、てきとーにコメントアウトした痕跡とかがあって相当強烈です。Canonical系ソフトウェアのなかでもトップクラスにヘン。
<jkbys> そんなところでしょうか
<jkbys> なにがあったんだろう
<hito_jp> 自分はありません。
<jkbys> ではおわりましょうか
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<jkbys> もう今年度も終わりか
<mizuno> 27ですね
<jkbys> 私は37になりました
<mizuno> 聞いてません
<jkbys> では次回27日22時ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<sia_gl> お疲れさまでした
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120320
<hito_jp> OK。議事録投げときます。
<mizuno> よろしく
<hito_jp> メール飛ばすのとフォーラムに書き込むのも自動化したいなぁ……
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-21
<spook> ubuntu good or bad
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-18
<botan_nabe> こんにちはー
<botan_nabe> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-19
<ItSANgo> テスト
<ItSANgo> 初めてPidginを使ってみる。ちゃんと使えてるかな?定例までには間に合うかな?
<ner0x> Native English speakers that could help me out with a few problems?
<ner0x> Should say any English speakers. :)
<jkbys> こんばんは
<ItSANgo> Remix12.04.2rcからこんばんは。
<ItSANgo> pidginは動いています。
<hito_jp2> ごめんなさい移動中です
<jkbys> 移動中了解
<hito_jp2> ログが流れないのはこっちの問題でせうか……
<jkbys> 俺が何も書いてないからだ！
<jkbys> 俺と移動中のhitoさんしかメンバーいなさそうだけど、どうしよ
<ItSANgo> hitoさんが移動終わるのはいつ頃になるのでしょう?
<hito_jp2> あと一時間ぐらい。
<hito_jp2> スキップして来週やりましょうか。
<jkbys> それがよさそうだ
<ItSANgo> テストどうしましょという相談をするつもりだったのですが
<ItSANgo> 。
<jkbys> 明日休みだし、仕事が終わらなかったり、終わったら飲みに行ったりしてる人も多いんだろう
<jkbys> テストのほう、申し訳ないけど状況を追いきれてないですね・・・
<ItSANgo> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage/TestResult-1204.2/Mitsu　とりあえず書きました。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<m-hase> 自分の方はこの程度ですが、https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2013-March/004354.html
<jkbys> 仮想環境で 10.04 -> 12.04 をやるとダメみたいですね、Japanese Remixじゃなくても
<ItSANgo> 実環境(Sony PCG-SRX7S/P)では10.04のGNOMEパネルが動きませんでした。
<ItSANgo> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/HardwareSupport  Sony PCG-SRX7S/Pの挙動についてはこっちに書きました。
<jkbys> 10.04が正常に動かないなら、アップグレードのテストに使うのは微妙ですね
<ItSANgo> アップグレード自体は仮想コンソールから出来てしまうんですよ。
<ItSANgo> でも、現実にはそんな環境使っている人はいないわけで。
<jkbys> そうですね
<ItSANgo> まさに移動中って感じですね hitoさん。
<ItSANgo> 風呂行ってきます。
<ItSANgo> 戻って着ました。どうなりましたでしょうか?
<ItSANgo> とりあえずログを確認します。
<ItSANgo> 本日は休会ですかね?
<FlameReaper-PC> えっと
<FlameReaper-PC> それ普通じゃないの？
<ItSANgo> 何が普通か判らない私にはログを確認するしか術は無いのです。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-03-18
<shibata> こんばんは？
<hito_jp> こばやしさん呼んでくるです
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<ikuyaCF-S10_> こんばんはー
<shibata> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140318 できてた
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> アシストサーバー調整できてませんごめんなさい（懺悔）
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     OSC沖縄
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-okinawa/
<jkbys>         [ ] 参加する？
<mizuno> する？ というか、していい？ だけど
<hito_jp> ブース出すならバックアップ確保してほしいなー
<mizuno> 場所が場所だけに難しそうすね
<mizuno> セミナーだけ出してしゃべるだけってのもアリか
<hito_jp> それもバックアップを確保しておいて欲しい気が……しますが、まあ沖縄ならゆるいからアリか。
<mizuno> 自分はもう飛行機と宿取ってしまったので、まーそういう場合は観光旅行してくるっすよ
<mizuno> 締切はまだもうちょい先のはずなので、もう少し待ちましょうか
<hito_jp> んーと、まあ強行でいいんじゃないですかってローマ法王に置換しないでくださいATOK
<mizuno> いいですかね？ ちなみに締切は4/7だった
<hito_jp> まあ出すだけ出してもいいとは思います。水野さんがインフルエンザとかにかかったらDGZすれば
<mizuno> (というか坂本さんが来てくれれば……
<mizuno> ではあとで申し込みます。同行者は引き続き募集中ということで
<jkbys> OSC北海道
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-do/ [ ] 参加する？
<mizuno> こっちも私は行くは行きます。現地のまんじゅん氏といくやさん次第？
<ikuyaCF-S10_> 私は行きません
<mizuno> oh...
<hito_jp> まんじゅんさんに対応していただけるかどーか待ったらどれにどう対応するかかわるのかなー
<mizuno> ですかね。とりあえずまんじゅんさんに聞いてみましょうか
<mizuno> というわけで次週以降送りで？
<hito_jp> おけー
<jkbys>     5月の東京イベント
<jkbys>         外部の人を呼んでみたい
<jkbys>         [ ] VPS/クラウド事業者から講師を募るのはアリ？
<mizuno> 締切は4/14だった
<hito_jp> イベント関連、そろそろスタッフと講師の同時進行はつらいので（というか今回は仕事が忙しいのが目に見えているので無理くさい）、
<hito_jp> スタッフ外の人になんかやってもらいたいなーと思っています。
<hito_jp> で、「Ubuntuが使えるVPSとかクラウドのたぐい」のところの人になんかしゃべってもらうのはアリかなーと思っています。
<hito_jp> なんか「それはヤだー」とか「このあたりどーなん」とかありますでしょうか。
<mizuno> さくらの広報さんとか言ったら来てくれそうな気はする
<mizuno> ……というような話かな？
<hito_jp> たぶんそのへんは来てくれると思うんですよ。
<shibata> あとはAzureのひと？
<mizuno> クラウディアさんも来てくれそうな気がする
<hito_jp> いえーす。ustreamアリです宣伝してください、って行ったらそのへんはまず来てくれると思うのです。
<chonan> 「呼んでください」ってOSCブースに営業しにきましたしね、クラウディアさん。
<hito_jp> そうそう。Azureはもうちょっと知られていい気がする。たぶん。
<hito_jp> なんとなく反対意見なさそうな。ってことで進めちゃっていいです？
<shibata> いいとおもいます。
<mizuno> いいと思います
<Henrich_______> gogo
<chonan> ああ、私としては事業者さん呼んで講師してもらうは +1 です。
<hito_jp> あとはAWS方面だけど誰か来てくれるかなぁ。
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> Linux Deepinのミラー
<jkbys>     Deepinの中の人から「日本でもミラーしてくれない？　日本のユーザーからリクエストがあったんだ」という連絡があった
<jkbys>     ミラーサーバーの「ハードウェアや帯域要件的には」特に問題ない
<jkbys>         イメージとパッケージ、あわせて最大でも150GB前後ぐらい、という申告
<jkbys>         DeCSS等の問題のあるブツも含まれていないという申告
<jkbys>         各ホスト組織には要個別相談
<jkbys> Deepin初耳である
<jkbys>     [ ] 受け入れられる？
<mizuno> 派生ディストリらしいということくらいしか
<jkbys> ベースはUbuntu?
<hito_jp> Ubuntu。
<jkbys> ほうほう
<hito_jp> で、GNOMEとDDEっていう自前のDEを持ってます。
<ikuyaCF-S10_> ドメインはどうなるですか？
<hito_jp> まあ基本はDeepinなんですが。Ubuntu GNOMEとの違いはCompizばんざーいな感じ。
<hito_jp> 大学のままで見えるところだけにぶら下げることになるかと。
<hito_jp> もしくはubuntulinux.jpのドメインでならやるよーっていう回答もアリです。
<hito_jp> あとなんつーかWin7っぽいです。
<jkbys> とくに異論はなさそうだ
<ikuyaCF-S10_> ドメインにubuntuが入らなければ誰も誤解のしようもないしいいんじゃないかなぁと思いました
<hito_jp> あー。そうすると大学側のホスト名もなんか実は考えないといけないんじゃなかろうか的な。
<hito_jp> なお大学との調整によっては「やっぱナシ」になる可能性はありますが、「ubuntuの文字列含めないならアリ」ってことで良いでしょうか？
<jkbys> それが良いかと
<hito_jp> じゃあそれで
<mizuno> いいと思います
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが他になにかありますか
<ikuyaCF-S10_> はーい
<ikuyaCF-S10_> http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ikunya/e/69d9634c5f94a8037b7c4b1f21eb11b1
<ikuyaCF-S10_> デキタヨー
<hito_jp> スゴイヨー
<chonan> おおおー
<ikuyaCF-S10_> ベツニスゴクナイヨー
<ikuyaCF-S10_> 今はim-configに手を入れてますけど、これは決定じゃないです
<ikuyaCF-S10_> んで、あとはもう話を進めるのはここにするかMLにするかというところですねぇ……
<ikuyaCF-S10_> 流石に週1だとスピード感が。かといってMLだと意見が殺到すると潰れます
<hito_jp> MLに「なんかあったらここに書け」とLPのバグページを示してくるとバランスするかにゃ？
<ikuyaCF-S10_> んー（考え中
<ikuyaCF-S10_> LPって実は結構難しいですよねぇ……Webインターフェースからだと。よく読まないとどこからかけばいいのかよくわからない
<hito_jp> いくやさん的に吸い上げたいのはどのへんの意見でしょう？
<ikuyaCF-S10_> Ubiquity Slideshowでいじったところがありますけど、何かもう少し盛り込んだほうがいいものはあるかなーとかですねぇ
<hito_jp> なんかそれbikeshedに全力一直線になりそう……。
<ikuyaCF-S10_> うむ……
<hito_jp> LPでいいんじゃないですかねぇ。LPの壁はbikeshed化をそれなりに抑制してくれそうな気がします。
<ikuyaCF-S10_> か、ここでもいいかもしれない気がしてきました。ubiquity-slideshowもまだtrusty対応していませんし
<ikuyaCF-S10_> （絵がまだサラマンダー
<hito_jp> あれフィックスするの、最悪RCの頃ですよね……（禁句
<ikuyaCF-S10_> そうですねー
<ikuyaCF-S10_> 私的にはim-setup-helperをいじらないといけないので、別にそれでもいいんですけどねぇ
<ikuyaCF-S10_> とりあえず今回は来週までに仮想マシンにインストールしてスライドショーを見ておいてねーにしますか
<ikuyaCF-S10_> 見ておいてね！！！！！！
<ikuyaCF-S10_> コーヒーとか入れに行っちゃダメよ！
<mizuno> ドキ
<hito_jp> （ぎくっ）
<jkbys> エロ動画は開いてもいいですか？
<ikuyaCF-S10_> スライドショーを横目に見てるならいいですよ……(´；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<ikuyaCF-S10_> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 25日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> おうちかえるよー！
<ikuyaCF-S10_> したー
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140318
<shibata> たー
<Mocchi> ー
<Mocchi> chonan:送信など今週もお願いできますか？
<chonan> 承りますー
<Mocchi> よろしくお願いしますー
<ikuyaCF-S10_> Ubuntu KylinはIBusと一緒にunity-control-centerも抜いててその代わりにgnome-control-centerが入ってるんだけど本当にそれでいいのだろうか……（ぼそ
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-17
<manzyun1> お疲れ様です。
<manzyun1> お疲れ様です。
<hito_jp> こん……ばん……は（ねむい……
<mocchi_> 今日は暑さのせいか体調がイマイチ
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<manzyun1> 北海道はちょうどいいくらいなのかな……。
<mocchi_> 実家に帰りたい（ぉ
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> みーてぃんぐ……対応できるかた……？（ごめんちょっともうむり
<manzyun1> お疲れ様です
<mocchi_> ノ
<manzyun1> ノ
<hito_jp> あとは任せたっ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150317
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションでなにかありますか
<mocchi_> わたしはないです。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> これもないかな
<jkbys> そして議題は無い
<mocchi_> SD4月号に柴田さんのsnappy記事載ってました。
<jkbys> じゃあそれ追加で
<mocchi_> 3月号じゃん。
<mocchi_> http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<manzyun1> 自分は無いです。
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<mizuno> 終わってた
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150317
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mocchi_> hai
<mizuno> 先週の話ですが、OSC-do申し込んじゃいますね
<jkbys> 申し込みよろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 次は24ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<manzyun1> お疲れ様でした
<mocchi_> お疲れさまでした。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-22
 * kazken3 help
<kazken3> oh...
#ubuntu-jp 2016-03-26
<Whiskey-> lol
<Whiskey-> anyone here?
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-25
<cisstrd> any1 knows how I can set the layout on ubuntu 16.10 to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Japanese ? cause all the japanese layouts I find in settings either don't do anything or look different, for example the layout Japanese (Macintosh) looks like this https://s29.postimg.org/jri6l5xqf/Screenshot_from_2017-03-25_22-02-38.png
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-26
<ikuyaNOTE> こんばんは
<shibata_> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> IRCミーティングを始められるだけの人数が集まっているのでしょうか……
<kazken3> どうでしょうか...
<hito_jp> ノ
<hito_jp> （脳みそは死んでいる）
<ikuyaNOTE> （alway生ける屍）
<ikuyaNOTE> typoしてるし……
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ始めましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> ではIRCミーティングを開始します。以後発言できるのはCoCに署名している方のみです
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<ikuyaNOTE> call for translationは送信済みですので完了ですね
<kazken3> はい。完了しています。
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/TranslationGuide と https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/translator_candidates はlazy consensusで承認と考えているのですがいかがでしょうか
<shibata_> とりあえず：https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170326
<ikuyaNOTE> ありがとうございますー
<hito_jp> eventuallyに承認されそうな感じ
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ次でよさそうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> > ライセンス上互換しない翻訳提案の報告ページについて
<shibata_> ？
<shibata_> 誰が反映させるのでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> ああそうか
<ikuyaNOTE> コピペでよく、WIPページは削除する感じですかね
<shibata_> はい、そのまま上書きしてもらう感じで。
<kazken3> CfTがWIPを参照しているので、17.04リリースまではWIPを保持していただければ。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> おおぅ
<kazken3> というわけで、私の方で反映とWIP対処しますよ。
<hito_jp> あああそうか。そうすると17.04後に反映する、反映時にはこのURLのWIPからコピーしたよって書いておくのがよさそうな感じ
<shibata_> 17.04後に反映だと忘れそうなので、誰がやるかだけでも決めていただければ。
<hito_jp> kazken3さんがやるでOKなのでは……？
<kazken3> で、いいですよ。
<shibata_> 了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> ではお願いします
<kazken3> 了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> では次に行きますね
<ikuyaNOTE> > ライセンス上互換しない翻訳提案の報告ページについて
<ikuyaNOTE> WIPページではどうなってるんでしたっけ……
<shibata_> いや、報告ページは何も作ってません。
<shibata_> （作ろうかと思ったけど、いまひとつどういうものか思いつかなかったので……）
<hito_jp> たぶんURL並べるだけでいいんじゃないかと。
<ikuyaNOTE> WIPページに一切の記載がない感じですかね。ざっと読んだところ見当たらなかったので……
<shibata_> なので、一度 hito_jp さんにたたき台になるものを作ってもらったほうがいいんじゃないかというのが先週の話だったかと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうでしたね
<shibata_> hito_jp: 並べるURLというのは具体的には何でしょう？
<hito_jp> 翻訳提案のrossetta URLのつもりです
<shibata_> 個々の訳語のURLは、そもそも恒久的ではなく、パッケージの更新によって変わりうるという認識です。
<hito_jp> あ、パッケージ単位のURL
<hito_jp> パッケージ単位のURL・問題のある翻訳の元string、でとりあえず機能するかなと思ってるんですが
<hito_jp> そうではない？
<shibata_> はい、URLとか元stringとかは必要だと思うのですが、何をどうリストアップしたらいいと考えているのかが、前々回のミーティングのログだとわからなかったのです。
<ikuyaNOTE> 表にするならテンプレートが欲しいところですね
<shibata_> だったら、一度サンプル作ってもらったほうがはやいよねと。いや、自分がわからないだけで、他にわかっている人がいればその方でも。
<hito_jp> 了解ー。じゃあ（体力があれば）来週までにやっときます
<shibata_> よろしくお願いいたいｓます。
<ikuyaNOTE> では次でしょうか
<shibata_> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> > IRCミーティングの今後の開催スケジュールについて
<ikuyaNOTE> ずっと棚上げにしてきましたが、そろそろ真剣に考える時期ですねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそもからして定期開催する必要があるのか？
<ikuyaNOTE> あるとすれば頻度はどのぐらいか
<hito_jp> 定期開催不要に一票。理由としては、必要なら誰かがトリガすれば回るだろう＋コアメンバは他の連絡手段十分にあるよね、で。
<shibata_> 定期開催は不要じゃないかなぁ、と。必要ならMLで呼び出してもらうのが個人的には楽です。
<chonan> 私も都度招集が楽です
<kazken3> 定期開催は不要ですねえ...定期開催によって何かを確約するものもありませんし。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私は特に意見はありません。
<shibata_> 定期開催必要派がいない……
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、時間帯は日曜日の20時開始というのはわりといいなと思います（ただし大河ドラマに興味がない場合
<hito_jp> まあいたらこれまでに動議されてますよね
<ikuyaNOTE> 開催の目安日時についてはいかがです？
<shibata_> 参加したい人が参加できるように都度相談かなと思ってます。
<shibata_> （不定期開催だとすれば
<hito_jp> 不定期偽よ、ベーシックな日時だけは決めておきたいってことですよね
<hito_jp> 不定期にせよ
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、そのほうが開催のハードルが下がるかなと思いました
<shibata_> 「日時」の「日」は「曜日」とか「第一週」とかそんな意味合い？
<hito_jp> 「日時」= time
<hito_jp> なんじゃないかなと
<shibata_> それとも「時間」だけ？
<shibata_> なるほど：time
<ikuyaNOTE> 曜日と時間ですね
<hito_jp> 目安の曜日と時間だけ決めておいて、トリガする人はなるべく早めにって感じですかね
<hito_jp> あとはトリガの猶予期間はまあ決めておくべきかなぁと
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それだと心理的ハードルが下がるかなぁと
<hito_jp> なんぼなんでも30min前にメールしてくる人はもう現れないとは思うんですが
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、確かに>トリガ
<hito_jp> 日曜日に予定入れられなくなっちゃうのはちょっと真剣に避けたいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> 平日のほうがいいです？
<hito_jp> あああごめんなさいミスリード。決まった日に予定入れられなくなっちゃうのは避けたいです。> 目安決めた場合
<ikuyaNOTE> それはトリガに余裕が欲しいということですかね
<hito_jp> 猶予期間決まってても決まってなくても結局無条件に予定を入れられるわけじゃないですが、ある程度は諦められるのかなと。
<hito_jp> 一週間前にはトリガしてね、ならまったく猶予未定義よりはいい感じのバランスだと思うのですがいかがでしょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私も1週間くらいがいいのではないかと思いますねぇ。根拠は特にありませんが
<chonan> 1週間というのはここ最近の流れに近いですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> では猶予期間は1週間が目安ということで、あとは曜日と時間ですねぇ
<hito_jp> なんか制度設計上は平日は厳しい気がするんですよね
<hito_jp> ミーティングをしないといけないような事案があるからトリガされるので、それを平日に出て議論しましょう、はうまくいかない予感がすごいします。
<ikuyaNOTE> 確かに
<ikuyaNOTE> 長々とやることが見込まれるのであれば土曜日でしょうけど、そうでもない場合は土日のどちらでもいい気がしますね
<ikuyaNOTE> 翻って今回のようなことがホイホイ起こるとは思えないので、日曜日でもいいと思います。というか今まさにやってるわけですし
<hito_jp> ベーシックなやつを決める感じなので日曜日でいいかなーと思っています。平日 < 日曜 < 休み前（土曜）、みたいな認識で、松竹梅なら竹でいいよね理論。
<ikuyaNOTE> 時間も20時からというのはなかなかいいと思います。なんとかごはんも食べられますし
<ikuyaNOTE> では、IRCミーティングは不定期開催とし、開催したい人は1週間前を目安にその旨をMLにて報告、開催の目安は日曜日の20時から。ほかの場合は要相談、ということでいいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> +1
<shibata_> +1
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<chonan> +1
<kazken3> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> あとは来週開催するかどうかですねー
<shibata_> 上記の内容はIRCMeetingのページに記載するのでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> ああそうか、そうですね。書く必要があるように思います
<hito_jp> 他の解ある感じです？
<shibata_> いえ、書くか書かないか、だけです。
<shibata_> いや、誰が書くのかって聞き方をすればよかったですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 冒頭にミーティングの開催について、というのを追加するイメージですかねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> 違うか、次回ミーティングを書き直す感じですね
<shibata_> 「次回ミーティングは」のところを変更する感じでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> いったんWIPに書いたほうがいいです？ それとも直接編集してもいい？
<ikuyaNOTE> その判断がつけば私がやろうと思います
<hito_jp> 直接でいいんじゃないです？
<shibata_> この内容だったら直接でいいとおもいます。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ直接変更してしまいますー（来週までに）
<shibata_> よろしくお願いいたします。
<ikuyaNOTE> んで来週はどうします？
<shibata_> IRCミーティングでないといけない議題は残っているかどうか？
<kazken3> すみません、Translation Guideと、Ubuntu Japanese Translators Teamへの参加要件の更新いずれも17.04リリース後でよいですか？
<shibata_> はい。そのつもりです。＞更新
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<kazken3> 了解です。念のため確認しました。
<hito_jp> いいと思います。リリース前にやっても良くて、その場合はリダイレクト設定して頂ければ。
<shibata_> 現在の議事録です： https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170326
<kazken3> 更新後にMLでもアナウンスかけておきます。
<kazken3> リダイレクトも了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> 今回の話はまぁもうそろそろいいかなぁと思うのですが（まだいくつかありますが）、翻訳の進捗とか大丈夫ですかね
<shibata_> （クリーンルームの外にいる人って、review自体はやってもいいんですよね？）
<hito_jp> いいはず
<shibata_> （了解です）
<shibata_> 特にミーティングでってことはないと思います。＞翻訳
<shibata_> Translatorsの追加は、リリース後ですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> ベースになるのが私のアレな翻訳で申しわけなく思いますが、ubiquity-slideshow-*はなんとかしておきたいところです
<shibata_> Candidatesがいたばあい。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ来週はなしで良さそうですかねー
<shibata_> 特になければ、次回から先ほど議論したように、必要に応じて呼びかけるでいいのではないかと思ってます。
<shibata_> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> 他に特になければこれでおしまいでしょうか
<shibata_> ですかね。
<shibata_> 最終案： https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170326
<ikuyaNOTE> 異議なし！
<hito_jp> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> ではこれでお終いにしようと思います。以後CoCに署名していなくても発言いただけます
<ikuyaNOTE> おつかれさまでしたー
<kazken3> （いろいろ）おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでしたー
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> （いろいろ）の方はまだ現在進行形じゃないですかね……
<shibata_> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> たぶんケアが終わったと確信できるようになったタイミングでもっかいtranslatorsに報告かなと
<ikuyaNOTE> バリバリ進行形ですねー
<shibata_> chonan: MLとフォーラムに議事録を送ってもらえますか？
<kazken3> 進行形ですねー。そこまでは示唆してませんでした...
<ikuyaNOTE> budgie-desktopの翻訳の権限が欲しい……
<chonan> shibata_ : 承りました!
<shibata_> chonan: よろしくお願いします！
#ubuntu-jp 2018-03-21
<ygl> hi all
<ygl> can someone help me with an issue please
